# Work in progress (contd)



## Ravenas (Jul 4, 2007)

new ram added: decided on the 800

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148076


----------



## tater (Jul 4, 2007)

are you building this thing piece by piece?


----------



## Ravenas (Jul 4, 2007)

well the video card is on the way, but im waiting till july 22 for the intel price drops


----------



## tater (Jul 4, 2007)

How long have you had your current pieces.


----------



## Ravenas (Jul 4, 2007)

almost a month now


----------

